# Hives on my vizsla



## Sahara (Mar 22, 2009)

This morning I was woken up at 5 am by Tizane's incessant scratching. After grumbling a bit, I got up and upon turning on the lights was instantly ashamed when I noticed my little girl covered in hives. Not just little ones either but lumps that would do a prize fighter justice. Also that beautiful face was swollen although thankfully not as bad as some of the pictures I saw online. I immediately got online to see how much benadryl I could give her to ease her until I can get her to the vet. We took her to a state park yesterday morning but she was in sight at all times and I think she would have yelped if she had been snake bit, or jumped at the very least. In the early evening, I did notice a few bumps on her left leg but they looked like mosquito bites so I didn't think anything of them. I feel like a bad mom. I haven't changed her food or household cleaners or anything like that. I checked her out for ticks and bugs after the trip to the park and didn't notice any bites or anything then. She does have a problem with snapping at bees and wasps, so this is a possibility. Anyone else had to deal with this? We will be going to the vet as soon as they open and if it gets worse beforehand to an emergency clinic. Any advice from the forum would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

Reba has had a few scares with hives, thakfully all episodes have been resolved with cool baths and benedryl. I have been lucky that within a couple of hours almost all traces of the hives have gone away, usually leaving a couple of small scabs.

Per my vet, there are so many things that can set off a reaction, unless it becomes a regular happening, it's useless to go through with allergy testing.

Poor Tizane, sure hope that it's just a random thing for her.


----------



## Sahara (Mar 22, 2009)

Yes it was pretty scary for a bit. I took her in and her face had swollen up pretty bad despite the benadryl. They decided to keep her to put her on fluids and steroids through IV. They called me a little bit ago to tell me the swelling had gone down tremendously (their words.) I was so happy to hear that. I get to pick her up around three or so and they said they would call me back in a few hours to update me on her progress. It's funny I get hives and take benadryl and think nothing of it, but my little redhead gets them and I am a mess. LOL


----------



## nbd13 (Jan 20, 2010)

Chance has gotten them a few times. He loves to run in the long tall grass at the dog park. I do remember the first time he had them, I turned on the light in the morning only to have him look up at me and tilt his cute little head to notice he was covered in this big bumps! I was so concerned! I yelled for my husband, we took him right to the vet, where he received a cortisone shot and some bendaryl. The vet told us that it could be anything to set this off even something as small as a spider bite. She told us to just give him 2 benadryl if it happens again and give it an hour if this doesn't help give 1 more and if this still doesn't take care of the hives bring him in. I am glad Tizane is doing better! They always seem to keep us on our toes!


----------

